# Watercolor pencil



## TommyRMilligan (10 mo ago)

I love watercolor pencils. Please let me know what you think.


----------



## Suhail (11 mo ago)

That is a nice painting and watercolour pencils are great art tools. They give you good control, especially for finer details. Is it wildlife painting you are interested in? I would like to see more paintings.


----------



## TommyRMilligan (10 mo ago)

I have done a couple of birds and a landscape picture with an old barn, but i think my goal with watercolor is to do portraits like Jung Hun-sung.


----------



## Mr. Momo (6 mo ago)

I like the bird, but I think its reflection needs more work.


----------



## Janique (6 mo ago)

It's beautiful, I like the illusion that there is texture.


----------

